# 05 Duramax with 751,713 miles on it



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

A guy over on the DP just took the truck in on trade. I guess there's another 30k undocumented miles on it from a short period when the OD wasn't working. I'm awaiting more details, but I just figured I'd share for now:


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

And I figure I'll be happy if i get 250,000 KM'S out of my truck LOL, thats crazy


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

WOW- that's insane! Shows how good GM's engines really are! wesport Original trans?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I wonder what the trade in value would be? It would be nice to see it hit 1 mill.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

i bet it was a rv hauler


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Thats awesome.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Are there any pictures of the truck? Just curious what it looks like... How much work has been done to that truck to get to that kind of milage?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

exmark1;970056 said:


> Are there any pictures of the truck? Just curious what it looks like... How much work has been done to that truck to get to that kind of milage?


I assume nothing has been done to it, especially if it was a hotshot truck. A few years back there was an 01 with over 850k on it, all original aside from a couple sets of injectors. Being an 05 injectors wouldn't even be an issue.

No other pics or details yet, but I'll post more if and when I get them.

I want to buy it!!!


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

It would be fun to have that truck to see how many miles it would run up to... Does the guy want to sell it?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow! Thats alot of driving for only being an 05


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

exmark1;970072 said:


> It would be fun to have that truck to see how many miles it would run up to... Does the guy want to sell it?


It is a used car dealer so I assume so


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

The guy on DP said it's the original engine and trans.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Holy Crap that shows reliability! I wonder how much he got for that truck?


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

mkwl;969910 said:


> WOW- that's insane! Shows how good GM's engines really are! wesport Original trans?


Too bad GM doesn't actually make the Dmax, its an Isuzu!.....maybe that's a good thing LOL....Regardless, I sure love mine!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

mcwlandscaping;970120 said:


> Too bad GM doesn't actually make the Dmax, its an Isuzu!.....maybe that's a good thing LOL....Regardless, I sure love mine!


That's not the case. GM used Isuzu's help with the initial design, but Isuzu never produced anything. They were originally a paired company, the plant right here in the good ol US of A. GM bought Isuzu's share out years back and its been 100% owned by GM since. Duramax is GM and always has been. You won't find it in any other vehicle besides GM, not even in an Isuzu. Isuzu's help was a good thing, they've been around for nearly 100 years and GM used their engines in MD trucks for quite some time. That's why a lot of dealerships are "Certified Isuzu" repair centers.


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

got-h2o;970135 said:


> That's not the case. GM used Isuzu's help with the initial design, but Isuzu never produced anything. They were originally a paired company, the plant right here in the good ol US of A. GM bought Isuzu's share out years back and its been 100% owned by GM since. Duramax is GM and always has been. You won't find it in any other vehicle besides GM, not even in an Isuzu. Isuzu's help was a good thing, they've been around for nearly 100 years and GM used their engines in MD trucks for quite some time. That's why a lot of dealerships are "Certified Isuzu" repair centers.


My GMC w5500 say's powered by isuzu right on the front of the truck. Must not be the case of heavier gm trucks. That many miles on a truck is something else, makes me want to keep one long enough to give it a try.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Adam - your truck doesnt have a duramax in it, its got a 5.2 izuzu, designed and built by them...


----------



## craigd (Jan 5, 2008)

That's basically 8 hours of freeway driving a day for 5 years! Why would anyone, under any circumstances, drive a pickup truck that many miles. Most semis don't get driven that much. I'd say that guy got his money out of that truck. I wonder if he changed his oil every 2 weeks? That's amazing.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

got-h2o;970082 said:


> It is a used car dealer so I assume so


You sure he is a used car dealer? Clicked his profile...his homepage is Karl Tyler Chevy in Montana.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Ooo good eye. All I saw was KT motors and assumed


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Cripes, I wonder how many seats he went thru.

Pretty impressive mileage for an '05, no matter what brand it may be.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

He should've kept it until 1million and sent in the pictures to GM- Probably could've gotten some PR from it maybe even a little advertising cash. I've actually heard of Companies purchasing back vehicles like that for a teardown to see what parts wore out/didn't/etc.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

plowguy43;970537 said:


> He should've kept it until 1million and sent in the pictures to GM- Probably could've gotten some PR from it maybe even a little advertising cash. I've actually heard of Companies purchasing back vehicles like that for a teardown to see what parts wore out/didn't/etc.


Agreed.... whats one more measly year?


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

derekbroerse;970832 said:


> Agreed.... whats one more measly year?


365 days....


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

thesnowman269;971072 said:


> 365 days....


...unless it happens to fall on a leap year....


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I say its been photoshopped.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;971236 said:


> I say its been photoshopped.


A ford guy would think that. LOL


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;971236 said:


> I say its been photoshopped.


wouldnt doubt it.........


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Or if a guy wanted to I think you can program the odometer to whatever reading you tell them to if you send it in. I can't think of any reason why someone would want to do that though. 

I wonder if there is anyway to authenticate the milage? Could call the dealer that claims to have the truck and check with them


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

If it were a MA truck the inspection sticker would show yearly milage.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

JD Dave;971261 said:


> A ford guy would think that. LOL


:laughing::laughing:

Gotta love (Duramax) GM!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Lol its real. The guy wasn't on there bragging. It was a thread about how many high milage LLYs are out there. They took it on trade so he posted it up. There are plenty of others. There was one on ebay with around 600k not that long ago. The very idea that its fudged is just plain ********. There was also a 6.0 Powerstroke on ebay with 460k last year. Was that fake too?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

got-h2o;971562 said:


> Lol its real. The guy wasn't on there bragging. It was a thread about how many high milage LLYs are out there. They took it on trade so he posted it up. There are plenty of others. There was one on ebay with around 600k not that long ago. The very idea that its fudged is just plain ********. There was also a 6.0 Powerstroke on ebay with 460k last year. Was that fake too?


The 6.0 had to be fudged. LOL


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

JD Dave;971563 said:


> The 6.0 had to be fudged. LOL


I saw that too. But i think it was on it's 2 engine and tranny. Or maybe that was fudged. :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Quality SR;971568 said:


> I saw that too. But i think it was on it's 2 engine and tranny. Or maybe that was fudged. :laughing:


:laughing::laughing:.............


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

The duramax was origionally designed by GM and isuzu engineering. GM now owns 100% of duramax and builds it here in america! Isuzu builds a fine diesel as well, i have a 2003 inline 4 cylinder, its been great!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

JD Dave;971569 said:


> :laughing::laughing:.............


:laughing:...................


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

5 years for 1,825 days.

I don't think it RV hauler. I am think it expedition company.

What about Ford van that have 1,172,245 miles on gas 5.4L engine. http://www.millionmilevan.com/


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Milwaukee;972112 said:


> 5 years for 1,825 days.
> 
> I don't think it RV hauler. I am think it expedition company.
> 
> What about Ford van that have 1,172,245 miles on gas 5.4L engine. http://www.millionmilevan.com/


There's 5.7s that have hit a million too.there's also a 6.5 van that did a few years back which says a lot. BUT we're talking Dmaxes.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

got-h2o;972113 said:


> There's 5.7s that have hit a million too.there's also a 6.5 van that did a few years back which says a lot. BUT we're talking Dmaxes.


That gm 1500 5.7L have #3 transmissions to reach 1,000,000 miles.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Imagine what your body would feel like driving a Ford for 1 million miles.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

JD Dave;972115 said:


> Imagine what your body would feel like driving a Ford for 1 million miles.


You never drove Ford Van before? I drive several vans they aren't bad ride if you compare to F250 or F350 they are different.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Lol MIL we're just givin you sh!t. I was waiting for you to pop in. Also, no way any Ford made it to a million on a stock trans. I used to service high mile vans for a medical transport company. 5-600k. I'd literally change oil in the same vans sometimes twice a week. I always got jobs from shaking them down during an oil change too. Tie rods, hub assys, ball joints, racks, etc. They ran round the clock. I'm not Ford bashing at all, but the Fords lit up transmissions every 100k or so. Not a big deal b/c its viewed as maintenance, but it has always been a weak point. These are vehicles that had routine maintenance don't to them. They had 2 awd astro vans that I always waited for the trans/t-cases to explode on; and I kid you not when I lost the account one had 500k and the other 600k and they were still on the originals. 

Everything has potential to run that long if driven and maintained properly.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Milwaukee;972118 said:


> You never drove Ford Van before? I drive several vans they aren't bad ride if you compare to F250 or F350 they are different.


He's absolutely right. The vans have much, much less foot room!  :laughing:


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

And I agree the Ford vans do ride good, but they are not roomy whatsoever. I cramp up in them.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Lol Derek beat me to it!!


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I am 6'6 and it comfy if you use bottom floor by door so you could put your left foot there.


Transmission would last longer if it was strict highway. 


I am curious how many it on turbo since turbo don't last longer enough like 200k to 250k miles then it worn out.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Milwaukee;972150 said:


> I am 6'6 and it comfy if you use bottom floor by door so you could put your left foot there.
> 
> Transmission would last longer if it was strict highway.
> 
> I am curious how many it on turbo since turbo don't last longer enough like 200k to 250k miles then it worn out.


Are you talking Duramax turbos? No way. They rarely have problems and if they do its due to excessive bark from being beat with excessive added power for long periods of time. The Dmax turbo is definately not a weak point


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I am a chevy guy but I do believe that ford e250 van with the 5.4 made it well over 1million miles on stocks motor and trans


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

JD Dave;972115 said:


> Imagine what your body would feel like driving a Ford for 1 million miles.


I found a book on that JD.
:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Milwaukee;972118 said:


> You never drove Ford Van before? I drive several vans they aren't bad ride if you compare to F250 or F350 they are different.


I drove and owned different E250's and E350's, with the 4 Ford engines. Other then freezing my arse off in the winter, and the hearing damage. There not that bad, but much different then the F250's and F350's. 
Mil, How did we go from a Duramax with 700k+ miles on it to Ford vans?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

B/c that's what MIL does, praise the almighty Ford even when it wasn't topic for discussion.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Because 751,713 on duramax is nothing because they are diesel which would last long time. It would be cool if it was 1,000,000 miles.


Ford van isn't diesel it gasser which you don't see them last so long time. 1,172,245 miles for gas motor.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I think what is cool about this truck is that it is newer meaning those miles were put on real fast like someone else mentioned 8hrs of highway driving non stop a day


----------



## msu1510 (Jan 25, 2010)

WOW, i have 6.0L gas engines in my trucks. the highest mileage one is 181,000 the lowest is 50,000. i was going to sell the 181k in spring but if i can get half the miles out of a gas engine that he got out of his diesel i will take it.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

JD Dave;971261 said:


> A ford guy would think that. LOL


Here we go again.....



EGLC;971280 said:


> wouldnt doubt it.........


You are a wise man...



exmark1;971392 said:


> Or if a guy wanted to I think you can program the odometer to whatever reading you tell them to if you send it in.


For $250, I know a guy who knows a guy who knows a guy who dates his sisters cousins aunt who can make it read whatever you want.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

damn that miles too! 

I thought I had alot. 380 000kms 

There is a cummins 2500 at the local rent all centre... I think its a 96 and its got almost 600 000kms on it.


----------



## marylandbigb (Sep 23, 2009)

*??????*

wonder if the mileage was entered wrong when the speedo broke the dealer must enter the mileage and hours!!! did you see how many hours are on it??? may have been done too be a conversation piece!!!!


----------

